# Solved: Fax Machine Problems



## mb90078 (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can lend some sort of help, because I am just stumped.

Ok, so for my job, I have to send fax transmissions from various sites to our office. The problem is, from two specific locations, the faxes never go through. I get either a busy tone, no response, or a communication error: poor line condition. Now it is NOT just these two machines, because each site has 3 different machines (each on their own line), and it occurs with each of them. 

The only thing that these two sites have uniquely in common is geographic location, about 9 miles from each other, whereas the other locations are a little further away. 

Any ideas?

PS: Likewise, it does not seem to be the receiving-end fax machine, as we have tried different lines/machines at that office as well.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Talk to the phone company.


----------

